# Thunderbolt Recovery HELP!!!!! (Rooted)



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am rooted using the revolutionary method and was running Liquid Thunderbread 2.6 when I came up with the bright idea to remove Launcher Pro due to the fact that it would always fail on startup and I was tired of seeing the error message to force close. Well needless to say, once I removed it it just hung my phone up and it would not get past the boot screen.

So, I figured I can just press volume down and power simultaneously to get to the S-off menu screen and run run recovery through the revolutionary dos-like menu screen. Well, when I get to the S-off screen it wants to run the update from the last radio I installed!!! I can't get to the second option which is recovery!!! It will only let me run the radio update or power down.

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Am I screwed???? I would be forever grateful to anyone who can figure this out. I simply want to get to the recovery option and restore one of my ROMS.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

ok, take the battery off. slightly eject the sd card to where its still in there but not all the way so it wont be read. put the battery connection pieces to where they touch but be careful not to fully put the battery in (it'll push the sd card in and thus the pg file to be read) once you get it to see their is no pg file push the battery all the way in go to recovery then format cache/system/etc. I've had to do this a couple of times


----------



## killalude (Aug 16, 2011)

Or use an microSD card reader in a computer to delete the radio file


----------



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

first off thank you!!!! I am now in clockwork recovery but it wont let me restore since it count mount sdcard. What do you mean by format cache? There is an option to wipe cache partition?????


----------



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

I got it restored!!!! AGT I love you man!!!! Thanks for your help.


----------



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

BTW, should I know take that Radio file off of my SD card through Root Explorer??? Thanks.


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

Delete it or move it into a folder so its not in the root directory.

Sent from my CM7 Mecha.....


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"Bimmer323 said:


> Delete it or move it into a folder so its not in the root directory.
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Mecha.....


Or rename it


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

No problem man, glad its all sorted out


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just for the future, don't ever remove the ONLY LAUNCHER ON YOUR PHONE! LOL. Always make sure you install another one first. 

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------

